# Silvergate has closed!



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

Silvergate has closed! Now Jonathan, formerly from Silvergate is handling PIKO products directly from Germany! I just talked to him yesterday to order some 0-6-0 drive gears--mine stripped. These locomotives are simple but not as durable as the old LGB. They cant handle heavy loads amd rough track! I will probably double head mine from now on!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great little locomotives to doublehead, Tom. 

Here's a video of a doubleheaded consist working on an incline railway. Come down the hill a bit quickly but they've been running like this most every day, 10-12 hours a day for about 4 months. Only problem I've had has been broken long crank pins. Jonathan was very quick to supply parts... We've wired them together to act as one locomotive then added white LED ditch lights and red and green directional light up near the bell on the front of the boiler.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Stan,

Nice incline. The passengers are probably getting a thrill with all that speed and quick starts/stops









What would you estimate the grade to be? Looks like they'd easily be able to handle one slightly steeper.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan, 
What reserving unit are you using?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 02 Jun 2010 05:24 AM 
Stan,

Nice incline. The passengers are probably getting a thrill with all that speed and quick starts/stops









What would you estimate the grade to be? Looks like they'd easily be able to handle one slightly steeper. 



Yes, it's quite a thrill ride. BUT....... The passengers love it. Something new and exciting to start their day.. 

I think is close to 22 per cent.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 02 Jun 2010 06:36 AM 
Stan, 
What reserving unit are you using? Mark....... It's a later model LGB. It handles the 2 locomotives very well.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 02 Jun 2010 02:32 PM 
I think is close to 22 per cent. 

Better turn that one facing downhill around then.... a dry crownsheet would make for a REAL thrill ride.


----------



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

My long crankpins also broke! Those little tabs just cant take a lot of punishment. Jonathan sent me some replacement as well. I discovered that if you cut off the little tabs and ACC the crankpin back into the driver, it becomes almost indestructable! He also sent main some main drive gears whcih stripped. I have three of these and I am learning their foibles!


----------



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

I also installed female mini-banana plug on the back of the 0-6-0 so I can wire it to another 0-6-0 or an LGB 2063!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great, Tom. Jonathan is super fast on getting parts out....









I wired mine together with the Aristo Craft type 2 pin connectors.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't figure out why they strip--it looks to be a very robust drive train. I'm thinking maybe the axles are loose in the frame, causing the gears to get loose. I like mine a lot but it's only a fair runner


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uhh... inexpensive loco, inexpensive plastic? That would be my guess. There are definitely quality grades in plastic. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's certainly possible, but there's not much visible difference, and it has less to do, it seems to me, with the plastic being weak as it does with the axles moving, similar to the lionel atlantic


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder! I just shimmed my Atlantic's motor cover so the drivers cannot slip out of gear when picked up. I need to try it out now. 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By tomplatten on 01 Jun 2010 09:58 PM 
Silvergate has closed! Now Jonathan, formerly from Silvergate is handling PIKO products directly from Germany! I just talked to him yesterday to order some 0-6-0 drive gears--mine stripped. These locomotives are simple but not as durable as the old LGB. They cant handle heavy loads amd rough track! I will probably double head mine from now on!


This is sad because they were one of the last Quality repair shops for LGB.


----------



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

Met Jonathan at the Big Train Show at the Ontario Convention Center today! Asked him to see if Piko can produce the 0-6-0 in an undecorated version! Jonathan is PIKO now for the USA!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well that is good news, Jonathan is a great guy, you can count on him to do the right thing. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea Tom- 

With them going into the 1:22,5 market with the Harz diesel loco, and with a 0-6-0 mechanisim maybe we can lobby for "99 6101": 

http://www.harzbahn.de/hsb/996101.php 

Or even the already done in HOm and Oe, Hoya: 

http://www.museumseisenbahn.de/fahrzeug/hoya.htm 

One can dream, no?


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Does Jonathan have a web site? Dennis


----------

